# Couldn't take the heat any longer.



## middle.road (Jul 21, 2020)

It's been in the mid 90s here with the heat index in the triple digits. I'm just not able to do the heat as I once could.
Have a 20+ yo Amana window unit laying around, with only about (6) seasons of use on it. 
Figured why not? How hard could it be?
Well the garage was put up in the 70's and they put in mobile home windows sourced from the Clayton salvage bin.
The Amana _almost _fit. Less than an 1/8" too high. 
Had to bend out the aluminum frame and remove the sliding pane, then there was room enough.
Of course the 1440 is underneath the window.
Only took a day and a half. -BLEH



Spoiler: Click Here for Picts...






	

		
			
		

		
	
...


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 21, 2020)

Have a brother in Phoenix, could not believe when he told me it was 117 the other day. That's only 5 less than Death Valley a couple days later
-Mark


----------



## MrWhoopee (Jul 21, 2020)

This is exactly why I moved up into the mountains. Even with California's low humidity I'd had enough of 100+. Can't imagine living with the heat AND humidity. Laundry mildews on the line and just raising your beer makes you break sweat.


----------



## MikeWi (Jul 21, 2020)

The wife and I have been coping with 85+ degree temps in the house, with the A/C at full blast. Finally realized that the ceiling is at 98 degrees during the day! It's a rental, and I already knew that one of the two roof vents had been replaced with plywood, but it looks like the ceiling insulation is non-existant, or nearly so. I heard the house had severe roof damage before it was repaired and we moved in.  We're getting out in a couple months.


----------



## Martin W (Jul 21, 2020)

Nice job Dan. That should bring the humidity down. 
Cheers
Martin


----------



## Janderso (Jul 21, 2020)

markba633csi said:


> Have a brother in Phoenix, could not believe when he told me it was 117 the other day. That's only 5 less than Death Valley a couple days later
> -Mark


But it's a dry heat.


----------



## Janderso (Jul 21, 2020)

Janderso said:


> But it's a dry heat.


We use to go check on my parents in Tucson. One August my Dad wasn't doing well so my wife, fox terrier and I were on our way. We stayed the night in Palm Springs. It was so hot the dog couldn't go lift his leg, his pads were burning. Looking for a shady spot or a piece of grass out in the desert is not easy.
The swimming pool was like a cup of hot tea.


----------



## kb58 (Jul 21, 2020)

At least you noticed. I've seen people walking dogs on insanely hot days and being totally unaware what being "barefoot" is like. Sorry for the thread-jack but it's a hot button for me.


----------



## NCjeeper (Jul 21, 2020)

90's here also. Glutton for punishment so I went into the field and weed eated all day. Drank a bunch of Gatorade.


----------



## middle.road (Jul 21, 2020)

kb58 said:


> At least you noticed. I've seen people walking dogs on insanely hot days and being totally unaware what being "barefoot" is like. Sorry for the thread-jack but it's a hot button for me.


You're not hijacking at all. 
I've been putting our mutts back indoors in the afternoon. They want to hang in the shop but you can tell by all the panting that they're hot also.




NCjeeper said:


> 90's here also. Glutton for punishment so I went into the field and weed eated all day. Drank a bunch of Gatorade.


You be crazy...!


----------



## westerner (Jul 21, 2020)

I was born and raised Northern Arizona, 7000 ft. This town has never officially seen 100 degrees. I have lots of family in Phoenix, and east of there.
As a kid, that summer heat made me sick. I thought it could not be worse. I was wrong. 

20 years ago, I went fishing with my brother in law in NE Oklahoma, the weekend after the 4th of July. 
I have never been so uncomfortable in all my life. I have no idea how you guys can deal with the humidity. 
The line about "It is a dry heat" is for real. I will take 110 degrees and 10 percent over 85 and 85 percent ANY day. 
100 degrees and 100 percent would be lethal.....


----------



## Nutfarmer (Jul 21, 2020)

I quit working on equipment outside when the wrenches are too hot to hold without burning your hand. Wet or dry heat that's too hot


----------



## middle.road (Jul 21, 2020)

Well, I fear the ol' Amana hasn't got it anymore. Temp is down & holding - 78° but it's not bringing down the humidity.
I kept the garage closed all day and checked it a couple of times today. It's 9000 BTU, might not be enough for 24x24'.
I may take the dehumidifier out of the basement and try it for a day or two in the shop and see if that helps.


----------



## Dhal22 (Jul 21, 2020)

westerner said:


> I was born and raised Northern Arizona, 7000 ft. This town has never officially seen 100 degrees. I have lots of family in Phoenix, and east of there.
> As a kid, that summer heat made me sick. I thought it could not be worse. I was wrong.
> 
> 20 years ago, I went fishing with my brother in law in NE Oklahoma, the weekend after the 4th of July.
> ...



I grew up in the hot humid south and love it.   Except now in my 50s the humidity is getting harder to handle.  And stopped visiting family in NE Oklahoma in summer.   They do 100/100 routinely.


----------



## matthewsx (Jul 22, 2020)

Lived in Mesa, AZ for 8 years, when you're walking across a parking lot and you notice your eyeballs are hot you know it's too hot.

Then we moved to Northern Michigan for 10 years. One of those winters when the whole Great Lakes froze over from the polar vortex we stepped out the front door, made a right turn and kept walking past the end of our street all the way over to the other side of the bay.

Now I'm in Santa Cruz where it's cool in the summer and hot in the winter. Can't complain at all


John


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Jul 22, 2020)

Two cents worth: If you can"t stand the heat, git outta tha kitchen. 

With that said, I reside in central Alabama. In the 'possum Valley region. I worked in foundries and steel mills all my life. Yes, it was hot. And in recent years, there was a lot of air conditioning around. But my specialty involved being out working on the machines, around the hot iron and steel. When I came into the "office" to report a job complete, the air conditioner made me sick.

I'm 70 this year and still don't have an air conditioner at home. Makes me feel miserable and wife gets sick. It has hit 105F in the shade, though not yet this year. What the heat "index" was, I have no idea. When it's too hot to work, I find a fan. When the fan blows hot air, I simply don't work. There's dozens of ways to keep the bosses at bay. That didn't come out right. . . I use a fan where it's required and don't work close to the molten steel. Even in the winter. . .

The mill staff is "politically correct", in that salt tablets have been outlawed. I kept my own private stash of salt and used it when the "GatorAid" like mix wasn't enough. Yes, I'm complaining. We, as a people, lived for a few thousand years without A-C. It has only been the last 50 or so it was even available. Being used to the heat, living with it, and having good air circulation works fine for me.

My biggest complaint is staying warm in the winter. A fire is fine, but my house doesn't have a fire place. So  I have to use a gas furnace. When it gets cold, I wear a jacket. I have ridden a motorcycle all over the country (long time ago) in weather so hot and winter so cold that the bike was a problem to get running. It can be done, ya just got to set aside creature comforts and do it.

.


----------



## Janderso (Jul 22, 2020)

NCjeeper said:


> 90's here also. Glutton for punishment so I went into the field and weed eated all day. Drank a bunch of Gatorade.


I read a book one time that included a boy growing up in the Midwest on a farm in the 1800's. When day time temperatures got too hot they did their field work at night.
 The author mentioned their eye sight was very good back then? I don't know about.
Just saying....


----------



## Boswell (Jul 22, 2020)

I have lived with and without A/C in central Texas. I have found that you (well at least me) will acclimate over a few weeks or so to living without A/C. It is a combination of behaviour changes, like doing the hardest work early in the morning, Naps in the afternoon and if needed, more work in the evening. Lots of fans and an obsession with shade. I also think there is a physiological component as the first few weeks after moving from A/C to a non-A/C life, seem unbearable but after around 3-4 weeks, it just becomes really hot. There are even a few pro's to living without A/C. First you will find you don't need as big of a house as you will spend much more of your time outdoors and of course you save a lot of $. If your neighbors also do not have A/C you will get to know them very well as they will also be spending much of their time outdoors and this builds old-school communities.   Now having said all of this, I will still choose A/C if possible.


----------



## middle.road (Jul 22, 2020)

I have always admired those that have/can work in the steel mills and foundries. I don't know how they do it.
I did a stint at US Steel South Works (40) years ago but it was outside on the scale piles sorting and cleaning them up.
The area we were working in was next to one of the slag cooling pits, and that was as close as I got to 'heat'.
Also have been in foundries during pours while troubleshooting tooling nearby. Not pleasant at all.

The problem I'm having is that since my heart attack several years ago, I don't sweat properly or at least like I use to before the attack.
At times it feels like I'm wrapped in a blanket and I get nauseous and my head starts pounding.
I usually get by with using fans and a wet neck wrap, but this season has been more difficult for some odd reason.
I have 4-5 fans going and when I added up the AMPS off of their tags, I figured hell, I could run an AC for that...

I tried for a few days, holed up indoors and then going out after the sun went down, but it was still too bloody humid.
And the problem with humidity is that it aggravates allergies making it difficult to breathe with exertion. 
And even with the fans going all night long the shop was not cooling down.

We have definitely become 'soft' and rather reliant on air conditioners.



Bi11Hudson said:


> Two cents worth: If you can"t stand the heat, git outta tha kitchen.
> 
> With that said, I reside in central Alabama. In the 'possum Valley region. I worked in foundries and steel mills all my life. Yes, it was hot. And in recent years, there was a lot of air conditioning around. But my specialty involved being out working on the machines, around the hot iron and steel. When I came into the "office" to report a job complete, the air conditioner made me sick.
> 
> ...


----------



## markba633csi (Jul 22, 2020)

I've been roasted in Houston and frozen in Boston.  Despite all the rules and regulations, Cali weather is a good compromise
Shoot, now we can't even buy xylene here anymore, and I think methylene chloride paint remover is outlawed too
-M


----------



## Janderso (Jul 22, 2020)

I spent a year in Port-Au-Prince Haiti, AKA- Port Au Poop.
When we were in the shop, as long as the fans were running it was tolerable. You get that sheen of sweat that makes all the difference.
Lots of good drinking water is also a must.


----------



## westerner (Jul 22, 2020)

I am not what you would call a 'world traveler'. I have family in the Sonoran Desert, and some in the Central Midwest.
I have visited them regularly my whole life. I have spent a few weeks in Southern California near the ocean as a job assignment.
My Old Man used to drag us all to San Carlos Mexico (250 miles south of Nogales) in August, because that was when the fishing was best. 
That is the extent of my exposure to climate other than my previously described. 

I feel completely confident when I say 'I am GOOD here, and I will remain in admiration of those of you who think 60% humidity is 'nice', and that a screened-in porch is 'normal, or required'.


----------



## rock_breaker (Jul 23, 2020)

We had a 95` day two weeks ago then the temp went down to high 80s -low 90s felt pretty warm during the day but after sundown  high 60s/low 70s -- pleasant. Grandson & family cane from Jerome ID for a weekend camping trip near the head waters of the Dolores River, daytime high temp mid 80s early mornings mid 50s. With a fire ban in the US Forest and the surrounding counties a winter coat felt good until about 11:00 AM, old age I guess.
Have a good day
 Ray


----------



## Downunder Bob (Jul 23, 2020)

I must agree, as I get older 76 now, I don't tolerate heat or cold a swell a sI used to. i remember working in a foundry when it wa s104 outside, and a die casting shop and a heat treatment shop in the same areas. A ships engine room can be very hot when all the machinery around you is running at 85c. aka 185f. Driving  a truck across the great western desert, (Aust) in the summer, and breaking down, had to work at night as the tools were too hot to handle. Those things didn't bother me when I was young, less than 50, but I need my A/C now.


----------



## rock_breaker (Jul 23, 2020)

Your part of the world is warmer Downunder Bob, I know this by experience of 2 construction seasons in the U S Navy at Cubi Point Luzon Island, P. I. (1956-1957) . Eighty five degrees F. Christmas eve in the screened in crew quarters after sundown.  

Australia is an amazing place that I would have loved to visit or even lived there. Couldn't get the wife to Alaska so Australia is definitely to far from the Four Corners. 

Have a good day
Ray


----------



## Downunder Bob (Jul 24, 2020)

Thanks Ray. Over the years I have met so many people in or from the US and they rave about Australia if they've been here or they ask about it and us and always say they want come here, yet so few actually do. I think because your wages are so much lower than ours most americans see it a sa very expensive place to visit apart from the long flights. And it is true that because of our high wages the cost of living is also high, but we don't have tipping, so the price you see on the ticket is the price you pay. The minimum wage for an adult, that is 18 y or over, is about A$19 - 20/ Hr. So they say every one gets a livable wage. that is why no tipping.. It's not that there is a rule about no tipping It just is very rare.


----------



## rock_breaker (Jul 24, 2020)

With us it would have been the long flights back to the U S for emergencies and family functions.  At 86 and a spot reserved in the local cemetery I doubt if I make it now. I am a retired Quarry Superintendent, and facinated when reading articles about your mining industry.
Have a good day
Ray


----------



## Larry$ (Jul 25, 2020)

middle.road said:


> It's been in the mid 90s here with the heat index in the triple digits. I'm just not able to do the heat as I once could.
> Have a 20+ yo Amana window unit laying around, with only about (6) seasons of use on it.
> Figured why not? How hard could it be?
> Well the garage was put up in the 70's and they put in mobile home windows sourced from the Clayton salvage bin.
> ...


----------



## Larry$ (Jul 25, 2020)

If your space is reasonably well insulated, not too leaky, windows shaded from direct sun, seems like 9K BTUs should just barely work. . I've never worked in an AC place but as long as the air is moved it's not bad. I'm in Nebraska so temps never get way out of hand. It has been humid this summer. We haven't gone over 100 this year. Winter heat bills can get kind of high but it doesn't stay seriously cold for more than a couple of months. You get used to it. Even the tornadoes aren't all that bad. They are narrow, so the likely-hood of being directly hit is slim. A small one passed a couple of blocks from our house last year. Took out some trees, power poles and flattened the dairy store. The Dairy store was the source of the nephew's lemon ice-cream, that was a big loss to them.


----------



## Aukai (Jul 25, 2020)

I do not want to brag too much with a Hurricane coming in two days, but upper 80s is hot enough or me.


----------



## Bi11Hudson (Jul 25, 2020)

An interesting "off topic" bull session if ever there was one. I wanted to clear up a few points  clarify a couple of my earlier comments. I am 70 and have had several strokes. My prayer was answered, literally, when my mind was left reasonably intact, just my physical capabilities having gone south. I do not have and never have had air conditioning. I grew up when the only AC was in hospitals and movie houses. And we didn't have a movie house in my town.

Having served a couple of years on an Ice Breaker ('69-'71), I have crossed the equator and been to Antartica and then back across the equator within six months. http://www.hudsontelcom.com/Bilzhome.php

I worked several years on(in?) Guam('81-'86), first as a "civil service" electrician for the Navy, then on computers for Wang. I traveled through Micronesia, from Palau and Yap to Truk, Ponape, and the Marshall Islands. The temperature was ~85F, RH ~85%. Up and down from there, just sort of an average. If the temperature got down to 70F, folks started looking for a blanket. The only time I saw things that cool was when a typhoon came through. I was often asked how I, a "Haoli", dealt with the heat. My reply was about the 105F, in the shade, in the deep south. I seemed to fit right in. Being so near the equator, the weather never changed much. A "dry" season and a "wet" season was about it. Sort of like Florida in the summer, all year long.

When I returned Stateside (and was a little older) it seemed my tolerance for seasonal changes wasn't there any more. That's why I live in the deep south now, it doesn't snow here. Much. . . Tornados, now, is a different matter. I have sat by the kitchen window and watched a tornado come across the airport less than a mile away. I have an interesting theory about tornados, but this is not the place to expound on that subject. The modern "weatherman" isn't able to read a "topo" map, so only have their book-learning to get by on. A good site is "It's a Southern Thing", specifically 



  I think it's cute, have a look. . . 

.


----------



## Aukai (Jul 25, 2020)

Since that picture the car rotted away, and has been totally taken apart to fix it all, still not finished....


----------



## tjb (Jul 25, 2020)

Aukai said:


> I do not want to brag too much with a Hurricane coming in two days, but upper 80s is hot enough or me.


Nice ride!


----------



## middle.road (Jul 25, 2020)

It isn't insulated worth a darn. The ceiling is - 4" batting, the walls are empty and the two doors are rotting away.
The entire one side is in sunlight in the afternoon. Not the ideal area to try to cool.
I had a new 6K BTU in the window several years ago and it kept it cool enough around the lathe and mill, rest of the garage was warmer.
Had the 9K sitting around so I figured I'd give it a try. It isn't pulling out the humidity. On Thursday I took one of the de-humidifiers out of the
basement and have been running that also. (Can't wait to see the electric bill - not...)
It's only bringing it down to between 50-55%. At least my pads of paper aren't feeling damp.
I'm going to keep my eye on the local discount store and see if I can pick up a 12K on clearance or sale.


Larry$ said:


> If your space is reasonably well insulated, not too leaky, windows shaded from direct sun, seems like 9K BTUs should just barely work. . I've never worked in an AC place but as long as the air is moved it's not bad. I'm in Nebraska so temps never get way out of hand. It has been humid this summer. We haven't gone over 100 this year. Winter heat bills can get kind of high but it doesn't stay seriously cold for more than a couple of months. You get used to it. Even the tornadoes aren't all that bad. They are narrow, so the likely-hood of being directly hit is slim. A small one passed a couple of blocks from our house last year. Took out some trees, power poles and flattened the dairy store. The Dairy store was the source of the nephew's lemon ice-cream, that was a big loss to them.


===========================================

I've been waiting for the 'Hawaiian Contingent' to chime in.  
Here's hoping that Douglas loses it's strength as it nears land. 
It was ~90° here again yesterday and the humidity was still rather high.

The SS rotted away? 


Aukai said:


> I do not want to brag too much with a Hurricane coming in two days, but upper 80s is hot enough or me.


----------



## Aukai (Jul 25, 2020)

It was/is a clone that I've had for 25 years, the roof, floor pans, and rocker panels are the only original parts left. I'm still waiting for the body man to finish.


----------



## NCjeeper (Jul 25, 2020)

Well it is 3 o'clock. Time to go out and weed wack.


----------



## Aukai (Jul 25, 2020)

The sky is watering my yard....


----------



## middle.road (Jul 25, 2020)

NCjeeper said:


> Well it is 3 o'clock. Time to go out and weed wack.


Tougher man than I am. I'll get the brews chillin' 
We just got hammered by a thunder storm, hopefully I kept it from coming your way.    

I scored a $10 40V Cordless Craftsman whacker at a sale last year, and the really good news is that Honey doesn't mind using it.
Which is a good thing considering I do not have any of the 2-strokes running.


----------



## middle.road (Jul 25, 2020)

You're lacking details/specs young man, engine? tranny? rear end ratio?
Whatcha mean by 'clone'? Curious minds want to know...
Coming off the rolloff there it looks like it may have done time on a dragstrip. Oh, and I just noticed the rollcage.
Shame it's not a convertible, that would be so cool in Hawaii.


Aukai said:


> It was/is a clone that I've had for 25 years, the roof, floor pans, and rocker panels are the only original parts left. I'm still waiting for the body man to finish.


----------



## Aukai (Jul 25, 2020)

I don't want to hijack, but it's your thread....Clone is made to be, not a real SS I bought it as a representation. I got bored with car shows, and I'm a drag racer at heart, so when I got it it had a 454, 4 spd that disintegrated, and was replaced by a 5 spd. When it started rotting I took the body off mini tubed the rear, put in a Ford 9" 4.56 , new after market non synchronized 5 speed, and the new engine is a short deck 572" (950ish). I put in the roll cage to go back to the track. The tires on the roll off are 10.5 x 31 Ws, and there is a street version tires too, so it can still cruise the highway.


----------



## middle.road (Jul 26, 2020)

I'd say this thread is a 'shoot the bull' session, off-topic and hijacking doesn't bother me at all.
Besides, Other's stories & insights along with cars makes for neater discussion than some dude resurrecting a (20)yo AC.  


Aukai said:


> I don't want to hijack, but it's your thread....Clone is made to be, not a real SS I bought it as a representation. I got bored with car shows, and I'm a drag racer at heart, so when I got it it had a 454, 4 spd that disintegrated, and was replaced by a 5 spd. When it started rotting I took the body off mini tubed the rear, put in a Ford 9" 4.56 , new after market non synchronized 5 speed, and the new engine is a short deck 572" (950ish). I put in the roll cage to go back to the track. The tires on the roll off are 10.5 x 31 Ws, and there is a street version tires too, so it can still cruise the highway.


----------



## middle.road (Jul 29, 2020)

Is there an Entomologist in the house?   
Having managed to finally get the surface plate into the shop, -=- Here -=-, and having the AC going, (somewhat) I was hoping to let it soak for a couple of days and then putz around with leveling it.
Well, the Invasion of the Yellow Jackets had other plans. (at least that is what I think they are.)
When I headed out to the shop finally yesterday, there were several buzzing around their nest entrance at the door jam.
I had crammed some paper towel soaked with spectricide into the crack in the middle of the night. They chewed through it of course.
Funny how skittish you get after being stung a couple of times and lose a day from the body's reaction.
Ducked inside, hearing a slight buzzing coming from in the wall, set my coffee down, and then heard louder buzzing.
There was a group of them ganged up on inside of the windows of the overhead doors, they must have found a interior crack in the wall.
And there went my attempt at climate control. Opened all the doors, and grabbed my coffee to go finish it on the porch.
Shop was at 78°/60% before I had to open the doors. Felt good.
By the time I called it quits around 10pm last night it was 84°/79% and that's with (5) fans going all day. 
84° is doable, the 79% humidity is what gets to me. @Bi11Hudson & Others who can, - I don't know how you handle it.
Honey read that the wasps don't like eucalyptus or peppermint oil, guess what I'm making up a batch of today?



	

		
			
		

		
	
...


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jul 29, 2020)

a can of that expanding spray foam and a day checking for gaps and filling them would be worth the investment. It'll save on AC and also keep the critters out


----------



## middle.road (Jul 29, 2020)

mattthemuppet2 said:


> a can of that expanding spray foam and a day checking for gaps and filling them would be worth the investment. It'll save on AC and also keep the critters out


I'll need at least a 100+ cans. The dude who built this garage put 4" of insulation in the ceiling, and -none- in the walls.
So let's see, 25'x25', studs on 24" centers, * 96" * 4" thick  

But that is a viable idea for the area by the door, drill a couple of holes from the inside during the night and shoot some foam into it.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jul 29, 2020)

I feel your pain  I didn't mean to fill between the studs, just any cracks between planks or frames that allows cold air to escape or bugs to get in. Making the space more airtight basically. For the walls, it might be worth getting a few batts of R13 or R19 insulation and insulating the side that gets the most sun. That'll get you the most bang for the buck at least. I put a mix of R13 and R19 on my garage door, which gets full sun until noon and it made a huge difference. Also helps keep the heat in during the "winter".


----------



## middle.road (Jul 29, 2020)

I didn't get to the foam tonight.
Though I did notice at sundown that they are entering on the right hand side now...  
I have a feeling I know how this plays out for the rest of the season...
I did spray the area with a good dose of eucalyptus oil and vinegar. And then I noticed one of the vertical slats up high is split about 3/4"
They did the siding with local roughsawn 1x12 with vertical 1x3's over the gaps and it's starting to show it's age.

Yes, insulation would be good, unfortunately The PO put up wafer board through out the garage. Make for nice cavities for the critters and insects.
Two things I SHOULD have done as we were moving in - check for insulation in the walls, and re-wire the garage.
Hindsight being what it is.




mattthemuppet2 said:


> I feel your pain  I didn't mean to fill between the studs, just any cracks between planks or frames that allows cold air to escape or bugs to get in. Making the space more airtight basically. For the walls, it might be worth getting a few batts of R13 or R19 insulation and insulating the side that gets the most sun. That'll get you the most bang for the buck at least. I put a mix of R13 and R19 on my garage door, which gets full sun until noon and it made a huge difference. Also helps keep the heat in during the "winter".


----------



## middle.road (Jul 30, 2020)

OK, well, eucalyptus oil concoction didn't do the trick...
Foam and caulk on the 'To-Do' list today.
Going to be a PiTA figuring out where they are getting through inside. I have the walls loaded with stuff.


----------



## mattthemuppet2 (Jul 30, 2020)

that's a real pain having to deal with an existing set up like that. I'd do as much as you can from the outside first. Another option to think about for insulation if it's available where you are is polystyrene blown in fill. All you need to do is drill a hole at the top of every wall cavity and blow the insulation in, then patch the hole, no need to take off any dry wall or the like.


----------



## matthewsx (Jul 30, 2020)

Just build another shop, then you’ll have mor room for tools 

john


----------



## middle.road (Aug 25, 2020)

matthewsx said:


> Just build another shop, then you’ll have mor room for tools
> 
> john


Oh how I wish/dream.


----------

